# CHICKENBOY LURES WORK!!



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Tried out my free samples from Chickenboy Lures in East Matagorda Bay today and caught a few trout including this 27" 6 1/2 lbs. Caught the big girl while wading using Chicken Chewing Bubblegum. Caught a few smaller ones on a purple Chickenboy Lure under a Mid Coast Popping Cork. The bites were few and far between. We will be back in the morning trying again. Attemped to release her, but she didn't make it.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet! I've caught fish on em too!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

good going jamie,, where u getting the lures


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

jamie_hinesley said:


> Tried out my free samples from Chickenboy Lures


How does one go about getting free samples? 
:spineyes:

By the way...NICE trout!!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I want to sea a chicken on a chain / never caught one before /

I will settle just for the chicken


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Chicken on a chain is a saltwater assassin lure.


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

nice fish and thanks for the report, i am going to get some of those chicken boy lures asap i have heard alot about them so i have to try some. thanks


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Wow*

That is a monster trout. I bet that was a heck of a fight. Congrats


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i carry spike it in my box at all times--what ever u are throwing dip the end and i have seen it many times change the bite


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice catch!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice trout! Congratulations!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

who's this chickenboy?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> who's this chickenboy?


 
he is obamas lost family member and he knows mccain because they went to school together , he is old salt and knows how to catch fish . 

If he ever told me , who was his prom date , I stop wondering because , we have a chick who is looking for his father .. lol


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> That is a monster trout. I bet that was a heck of a fight. Congrats


I know that ain't all the colors in that pic CB... I have several other colors! With the white swimps moving in I bet the chicken feathers will be the ticket.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Geeezzz.........Chickenboy lures.......If I get any new baits I'll have to get a bigger boat. Between all the Brown lures, top waters, Gulps, etc., there seems to be a new one come out every day. My tackle box weight about 40# as it is and I can't squeeze another thing into it. I think I'll stick with the ones I have now. I can probably go for a couple of years and not buy anything new.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

boashna said:


> he is obamas lost family member and he knows mccain because they went to school together , he is old salt and knows how to catch fish .
> 
> If he ever told me , who was his prom date , I stop wondering because , we have a chick who is looking for his father .. lol


only partially true


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

.....


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice post DPG. Are you still double dipping on daily bags limits?


----------

